# 508 NBR Question



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

Last weekend, I posted the following in 2 different threads but have yet to get a reply. I hate to start this new thread but I am really interested if anyone can explain how this might happen ---


I got the new NBR upgrade for my 508 this morning and it seems pretty good except for one thing.

This afternoon, I went into the EPG to set a timer for a football game. I was able to do that ok but when I returned home, the DVR had recorded from the start of the coverage to just past the beginning of the second half, with a recording time of 2:03 and had stopped that recording and started a second recording from about there to the end of the game with a recording time of 2:25. Does anyone have any idea how this could happen? I only set one timer but wind up with 2 recordings. This is ok for a football game but I sure hope it isn't going to do that on movies. I swear, I think my 508 has demons hiding inside. I love it but its always doing something strange but this one takes the cake.

Has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas what might cause it? HELP !!!!!!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

The only time that has consistently happened to me is if the power goes out in the middle of a recording (or if there was apower spike). When it comes back on it continues the recording. It shows as two different recordings. Perhaps that is what happened to you?


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

finniganps said:


> The only time that has consistently happened to me is if the power goes out in the middle of a recording (or if there was apower spike). When it comes back on it continues the recording. It shows as two different recordings. Perhaps that is what happened to you?


This is the answer. Some power outage stopped the Recording, even for a split second.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

markyd21 said:


> This is the answer. Some power outage stopped the Recording, even for a split second.


This is why I use an Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) rather than just a surge protector. I use them for my computers. My 508's and 722 are computers.


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. Didn't think about the power outage. Sounds reasonable. Maybe its time to purchase a UPS.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep - putting my 625 on a UPS was definately a good idea. It takes so long for it to lock back in that alone makes it worth it.


----------

